# Guitar playback in Finale



## bcarwell (Sep 19, 2014)

My guitar playback in Finale of chord symbols plays an octave higher than I need it to.

How do I fix this ? I've tried diddling with transposition, with a different cleff, but can't seem to fix it.

Please help ! Tnx.


----------

